# custom son autre que Xounds



## GwadaBruce (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais retrouver sur mon mac les petites fantaisies que j'ai sur PC : à  savoir des alertes sonores pour tout type d'action (impression, fermeture/ouverture d'applications etc...)
Donc peut on faire tout cela avec autre chose qu'Xounds ? un freeware ?


----------



## takamaka (20 Juillet 2006)

Parfois, il suffit de r&#233;gler les alertes dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences des applications utilis&#233;es sur ton mac. Mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas&#8230;

Attendons les propositions&#8230;


----------



## GwadaBruce (20 Juillet 2006)

Et ben à votre bon coeur les enfants


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

MooSB.


----------



## takamaka (20 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> MooSB.


Bingo !


----------



## GwadaBruce (21 Juillet 2006)

Yep Bingo !!  
Je l'ai installé et testé et ma foi ce n'est pas si mal.
Mais attention n'oubliez pas de bien régler le volume du mac, parce que quand celui émet une jolie alerte parce qu'il part en veille alors que vous faites la sieste, bonjour les dégâts


----------



## devin plompier (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
N'y a-t-il rien d'autres ?
Aujourd'hui, MooSB n'a plus l'air d'exister. Sinon, avez-vous des liens pour télécharger la dernière version existante de ce logiciel ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Il ne fonctionne plus sur les Mac Intel donc c'est pas la peine.


----------



## devin plompier (11 Octobre 2010)

Même sous Rosetta ?


----------



## devin plompier (12 Octobre 2010)

sinon, aucun autre logiciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Non sorry.


----------



## devin plompier (13 Octobre 2010)

dommage... tant pis.


----------

